# Anyone for knob's



## aus worker (Sep 30, 2010)

If in wrong place, mod's please move.

I recently had need to make for myself a knob somewhat less than successful using geometry so I drew up a set of different sized one that can be used as direct templates. Measurements are in metric but can be converted to inchs by dividing by 25.4.

New download link (no banner adds)

I hope they can be of some use.

ausworker


----------



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Aus

This is how I have been making them. 

http://sawdustmaking.com/WoodKnob/woodknob.htm

Your templates should work great.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Aus & Ogee,

I love making jigs but hate having to order knobs. I'm going to make up batches of the sizes I use so I always have what I need on hand.

Thumbs up Guys

Jeff


----------



## tukatuk (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks lads, I was looking at ordering some yesterday evening, now I can make my own. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## tukatuk (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi,

Here's two that I made from your plan. 
Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------

